# Rough play?!



## Emily's mom (Jun 15, 2007)

:saludando: poor little Emily is being picked on or else donkeys play really rough! Max always has her by the neck, she has a constant wet spot on her mane and neck. She kicks at him but her aim isn't that good yet. She does bite back but he is so much bigger that I wonder could he be hurting her or do they play that rough normally. Thanks for any help.




:


----------



## Chico (Jun 16, 2007)

I have two young geldings, one and two. Their play seems very rough at times to me. Saying that, if one donkey loses his buddy while running about he quickly does a U-turn too look for him. I think donkey play can get "rough" in people terms. Think about how young puppies and kittens play. I wouldn't worry too much if both donkeys are equal in size. If one is much smaller you may need to do something. As I'm not a donkey pro I can't tell you what. Maybe seperation where they can see and touch each other but have the ability to seperate. Luckily my two are pretty close in size. Good luck!

chico


----------



## minimule (Jun 17, 2007)

Donkeys and mules play much rougher than horses do. My mules will bite at each others legs until one of them hits the ground.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, I was hoping that they were just playing. I did apply Bitr' Byte to her neck this morning so maybe that will give her some relief on her neck. She has some scabs. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 19, 2007)

I does sound like play and maybe a little rough if its leaving scabs



:

*[SIZE=14pt]Did the "Bitr' Byte" work??[/SIZE]*

Our Stallion once let us know that our little Jack had worn out his welcome



:

He chewed off his mane in places :no:

Little Braydy got adopted out real fast.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 22, 2007)

NOT TOO SURE THE BITR BYTE IS WORKING HE SEEMS TO FIND ANOTHER SPOT TO ATTACH HIMSELF TO, HE JUST WALKS AROUND THE PASTURE HOLDING ON TO HER, SO I TOOK THE HALTERS OFF. MY SON IS THREATHENING TO SHOOT HIM WITH THE PAINT BALL GUN :no: :no: NEEDLESS TO SAY THEY GET LOTS OF HAY TO KEEP THEM AMUSED, HE IS OK IF HE IS MUNCHING...ON HAY THAT IS. IS THERE ANOTHER WAY TO CORRECT THIS.

THANKS FOR ANY HELP...


----------

